# A Glass of Wine And a Cigar Reshot



## Jarmo (Mar 23, 2011)

I took some of the suggestions from the last thread and reshot this.

Basically the same picture with different backround, lighting and some work done on the colors.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't see the first shot, but for this one.......

The cigar should be resting in an ashtray rather than laying on the table, the color of the wood and wine are too close in tone to provide much contrast, I would stand the lighter up and possibly open the lid and show a flame.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 23, 2011)

I can appreciate the shot, but nobody light cigars with a zippo......... nobody that cares about them anyways. Zippo lighters ruin cigars. Its like sucking on the tailpipe of a bus. Maybe a box of wooden matches if you want to go the traditional route.  Preferably Ohio Bluetips. 

Just sayin. Otherwise, much stronger than the last one!


----------



## Nathaxthelarge (Mar 23, 2011)

Mmmm, cigar looks nice...


----------



## Jarmo (Mar 23, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I can appreciate the shot, but nobody light cigars with a zippo......... nobody that cares about them anyways. Zippo lighters ruin cigars. Its like sucking on the tailpipe of a bus. Maybe a box of wooden matches if you want to go the traditional route.  Preferably Ohio Bluetips.
> 
> Just sayin. Otherwise, much stronger than the last one!


 
I'm not much of a cigar smoker so I  appreciate the info on that end


----------



## vapicguy (Mar 23, 2011)

newbie question, but what if the table was a concrete one or lighter wood? And good call on the wooden matches shadow.


----------



## behanana (Mar 23, 2011)

When I think of cigars and wine, I think of high power executive kind of person, I would think that having the wine and cigar on a deep green blotter kind of setting, and either have the cigar in an ash tray or laying across the top of the wine glass and possibly lighting the cigar to get the accent of smoke. 

Now I will also admit, I have no idea what I'm talking about so everything I say could be crap , I like the idea however.


----------

